# Metropolis (Corlon's evil campaign) OOC



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

The evil campaign thread.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

OOOH, so tempting but I'm already DMing the World of Beta, Intrigue in Candara, Star Wars Imperial, and Star Wars Republic games.

I'ld play if you find someone to start one up, though.  I've got a hankering for a necromantic cleric named Jemal. MUAHAHA.


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

I'll play evil, but I've already got four games up my sleeve to DM soon.  I can't take on a fifth...  really, I can't.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

well I can't run it, if I run a campaign it will be called, "the end to the time of happiness" where everything has been peacefull for 2000 years, and there are no weapons, but now mystical creatures are coming and kiling people and you have to stop them with fire pokers and stuff.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

o ill play but i refuse to DM. id love to play numerous evil characters, like an assasin, Shadowdancer,......


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 20, 2002)

I would love to play in an evil Scarred Lands game, most likely as either as a Penumbral Lord or Cult of the Shade (probably CotS if its allowed).


----------



## Corlon (Dec 21, 2002)

dang it, we need a DM


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *dang it, we need a DM *




That's the only problem we occasionally run into here in IC, though it's been easier with a recent influx of new faces.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 22, 2002)

Like me... Actually the only campaign I ever ran that lasted HALF as long as BETA was an Evil campaign.  It started at lvl 10 (2nd ed).  survived transfer to 3rd edition, retired around lvl 25 If I remember correctly.

Course I'm kinda loaded on DMing for now.  Maybe after new years, like I said.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 24, 2002)

there's gotta be a DM _somewhere_ out there.  

Another evil idea could be evil characters (epic) trying to take over hell (book of vile darkness anyone?)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

oooh.. Stop tempting me, you vile fiend!! I'm swamped right now.

Maybe after the holidays I'll look into it if nobody else wants to DM.  I wanna start up another campaign of some sort, but can't figure a setting.  This'd work, but I don't have the Epic handbook.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 24, 2002)

Eye for an Eye! If your going to request for a DM to do your work, then you better go off and DM a game for everyone else! p kidding of course)


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 24, 2002)

I'd defenitely be down with this, I made up a Shade assasin for an evil game that my group never ended up playing, and I would love to play him.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Evil, *Hiss* sssoundsss good *hiss*

If any DM shows up, count me in!

And I'm willing to dm, once I know more of the rile-mechanics of PBP-gaming, because I'm just new now, and do not know all the ins and outs. But ecpect a few games from between now and march.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 24, 2002)

don't have the epic handbook? 
well, I guess I don't until tommorow, but...

and then I won't ever get the book vile darkness, why did my mom have to intersept the amazon shipment, and why does it have to have a parent "be-warned" sticker on it 

I will DM creamsteak, I just haven't come up with a cool campaign setting yet.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

if you find a dm i would love to join this campain. i wanted to play a evil character for a while but no game would come up. i can't DM im allready Dming one and i don't rilly want to Dm another. just say what's happening and what level for characters and ill make one asap and get it here asap.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

Me wants to try an evil necromancer, especially if I can draw material from some of the 3rd party publishers' products.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> I will DM creamsteak, I just haven't come up with a cool campaign setting yet. *




Well, we have a DM, Just tell me what char I need to post, and I'll do it ASAP!


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 24, 2002)

Heh heh, I can DM evil, very familiar with it [pimp] (check out my SH if you don't believe me) [/pimp].

Unfortunately, I'm overloaded right now - running three pen & paper games and a PBEM plus playing in a new PbP.  If/when my schedule settles down and I realize I have a few minutes in the day that I'm not using yet, I might come back and start one up. 

Evil is good, evil is good, evil is good, evil is good


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Well, if Corlon is DMing, I've got a itch to play a human evoker that bears a strong resemblance to the Black Mage of 8-bit Theatre.  

HADOKEN!!


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

I soooo want in on a Evil PbP game..i have the hunkering for a lizardman/half-green dragon blackguard...ohhhh it makes me shiver!


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

ok now that we have found a DM what is the gidelines for building the characters.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 24, 2002)

I'll definately play then!

If Scarred Lands a Cult of the Shade or Penumbral Lord

If other campaign setting Creator Race (from the latest Dragon) if the DM allows, they're basically an ancient lizard-like race with sorcerous powers 

Edit-An official ECL is given for them if you're wondering.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

Extremely Off Topic:
Evil, Vile, Levi, Veil, Live
Just felt like rearangign the letters to see what words I could come up from evil.

Back on Topic:
Corlon said he hasn't come up with a cool campaign setting yet, So lets all help him out.

What kind of campaign do we want to play? (Besides just 'evil, evil, vile, vile')
So far we've got: 
Evil
Epic
Evil

I suggest Vampires.     
Also, Here's a list of 'proposed characters' so far:
Necromancer(cleric or wiz)
Black Mage(Evoker)
Assasin
Blackguard

I wouldn't suggest using BoVD though, b/c it's fairly new and not many people have it.

Epic however, though I don't have, I can get ahold fo long enough to make a character


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 24, 2002)

Epicly evil is pretty appealing, I've always wanted to make an epic character.  Whatever campaign setting we play, I just want to be able to play a shade assasin.


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 24, 2002)

Bwaa hahahaha

If I wasnt already DMing an evil campaign.

Hmmmm if I could Play I'ld be Ninga assasin IE rog4/rgr1/assas2+/ninga4+/duelist1


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

i would sugets a evil campain about level 20, iv love t play that high i could have so much fun with a character. jemal might know what im talking aobut. also about the vampires there very fun but it's also hard to make one properly that wont die in 3 rounds (you know Little john). so what ever the desition is i will be up for it.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 24, 2002)

well not vampires per se but minions of an undead or devilish lord. Stick to a few templates (fiendish, halffiendish, vampiric, etc) and sitck to the core books.


What about a quest to free an imprisoned god from the midst of a holy temple or prison? Basic premise: Big bad guy trapped in temple/prison, PC's go in to free him, fight good party members and people and make it out alive with god (and souls) in one piece.

Possible baddies:

celestials
paladins
templars
archons


That or we are in a race with another group of pc's/npc's to retrieve a holy item. First team to get it can swing the sway of power in the lower planes in one way or another. this way we are the baddies fighting baddies.

Either way it needs to involve a moutain, perhaps under the ocean, or even the astral plane.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

that first part about freeing a god from a temple sound great to me. i would love to play an evil epic campain like that.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh, I suddenly get an urge to play a blackguard of Cyric? Why?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 25, 2002)

*now I've commited to something huge*

aaaaaaahhhh

I said I'd DM _A_ game, I guess this one's as good as any, but it'll take a while before it starts if I'm DMing, I'm a HUGE procrastinator.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

slacker..come on now...give us some info we can use to build PC's...that'll eat up a ton of time for us to create stories, stats, and info...feed me seymore feed me!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 25, 2002)

*sigh*
okay, I've been wanting to use elements of magic magic system, but I haven't been able to get it (no credit card), so probably just normal magic

But hmm, I'm thinking mabye lv 10, please don't try to powergame (manly getting one level of everythign that gives you bunches of feats).

I'll probably do one metropolis, where everything outside it is evil blight of the scared lands (so you can get things from traps and treachery and quissential rogue such as contacts), be in a thieves guild, etc. and I love the "path of the sword" school system, so you can have lessons from one school (and only one school), if you don't have it, get it!

books will probably be...
Races from PHB and Minions:  Fearsome Foes (ask about these if you want to be one)
DMG
PHB
tome and blood
song and silence
defenders of the faith
all those books
uh, spells and spellcraft
quissential rogue
traps and treachery (one and two)
seafarers guidebook
relics and rituals I (mabye two if I can get it)
Arms and Armor

All these books give you a lot to think about

starting gold as stated in DMG, can't spend more than 75% on any one magic item.

That's all I can think of for now, but seriously, don't expect to start soon.


I haven't memorized these books though, so just give me a heads up with some things you're using from these books, if it gets too complicated, I'll cut it down to just PHB and relics and rituals, and path of the sword

oh yeah, NO PSIONICS, ABSOLUTELY NONE so don't even ask


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

can we have monster PC's? Undead? Vampiric? Were-X?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 25, 2002)

Hrm, I guess that rules out a Cult of the Shade then, drat! 

I'll be a Wizard/Penumbral Lord then methinks.

Quick Question:  Method of ability score generation?


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 25, 2002)

Is it alright to play a Shade from the FRCS? It's a +3 ECL


----------



## Greyskald (Dec 25, 2002)

*Count me in for evil!!!*

Hey, if people are gonna be playin an evil pbp, count me in!  this will be my first pbp, but now's as good a time to start as any!  dont know what i'd play yet, but as soon as we got some guidelines, i'll do what i can!


----------



## Greyskald (Dec 25, 2002)

*whoops*

should have read the last few posts, great, count me in!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

What system will you be using for stats?

And I was wondering what pantheon we will be playing (Please include Cyric, I really want to make ablackguard of Cyric.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

What races will you be allowing from minions? I probably will be taking one of those depending on which ones you allow..


----------



## Corlon (Dec 25, 2002)

okay, I'll include hmm, six people, so...

Uh, I don't know, ask about the minions races, I'm not sure which ones are there, the current ones I know of and are using are pickers, knuks, dovers, and vogels

Which thing is cyric in?
I'm probably just using scarred lands pantheon

hmm, now what can drive and bring a bunch of evil people together?

Tell what drives your characters

ability scores, hmm, 46 point buy forsome randomness 

I might email you each an Item fromthe relics and rituals, so that might be there

If you want an evil god, choose Vangal, he's pretty cool



hmm, what else was there, oh yeah, the shade

What is it, post the stats
And I'm horrible with acronyms, FRCS?
Cult of shade?



And monster PCs, uh, ask me

Mabye vampires


----------



## Leopold (Dec 25, 2002)

scarred lands? What about slithern? Can i puhhllllleassee play a slithern..i have the warrne of the ratmen if you don't have it and would LOVE to play one....


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 25, 2002)

Cult of Shade is in Relics and Rituals 2, they're a Slarceian-psionic type of rogue PrC (which is why I said no Cult of Shade, since you hated Psionics) with shadow powers from when the Slarceians probed Drendari's mind.  (Slarceian's power in the Scarred Lands was introduced as psionics)

FRCS=Forgotten Realms Campaign Sourcebook, which I like although feel it doesn't mix with the Scarred Lands.  

Cyric is a god from Toril. (Forgotten Realms)


----------



## Jeph (Dec 25, 2002)

Must . . . Resist . . . . Will . . . Not . . . Join . . . .


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2002)

I have the Scarred Lands gazetteer, so I'll choose a god from that book. I'll probarly stick with a blackguard, or some other class if I manage to download more scarred lands material. I have to decide on Race. (Titan? )

I'm going to sleep now and post the basics of my char tomorrow.


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 25, 2002)

FRCS is the forgotten realms campaign setting, and shade is a race of people who are normal during the daytime and get cool bonuses at night. It's  +3 ECL. However, I seem to have left my FRCS at my dorm. If someone could post the abilities of the shade I'll use them, but otherwise I'll do a Drow assasin.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Just noticed there is not way of making a necromancer that is 'cool' enough for me...
Hmm, what to try then. Any suggestions?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 26, 2002)

well, not the entire idea of psionics, but if they have the power points and the alternate system and stuff then no.

If they have "psionics= special bonuses and spell like abilities" then you can do that.

Jeff, you can join as long as you don't complain 

oh yeah, please just use gods from relics and rituals, or relics and rituals II (if it has any, hopefully I'll get it tommorow (what else am I going to do with $100, $55 of which is borders gift cards ))

If I get scarred lands gazzeter, then you can use the gods, or if you feel like typing up all his stuff, then you can use him too.

one more thing:  this is an overly good city, and when I say overly good, I mean crawling with Paladins.

The metropolis is the only "safe" place in the blighted world, and they have to keep order.

The only thing more despised than worshipers of evil cults (cults, always cults, never full blown religions any more) are titan spawn, and worshipers of the titans.

Any church will give food and board for minimal cost, and violence is swiftly put down.

Guards are on patrol 24/7 (and no they aren't all lv 1 warriors), and crime takes more planning nowadays.  

Crimes are punished severly, and all evil doers (ie:  worshippers of titans, titanspawn, controllers of undead, worshippers of evil gods, etc.) are put to death.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 26, 2002)

Dalamar, what type of character do you want to play (wizard, etc...), there are *tons* of awesome spellcaster PrCs in Relics and Rituals I and II that could possibly interest you (I could type em up if you like)

Shame then, Cult of Shade is full blown psionics, hum.

Evil in a good city is fine with me if its fine by you, after all-what's Evil without being sneaky? (although there are several evil deities such as Chardun and Vangal which are tolerated)  The city does sound like a place of Corean though *eyes warily*.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 26, 2002)

the evil gods have caused trouble in the past, so their worshippers are killed, cause isn't vangal god of war, why is there war in a one city society?

The only war is against the titanspawn, so vangal hasn't been killed by the other gods because he still has a purpose of sorts

Plus having a good city makes it easier for adventures, because I think the wanting to live drives people more than anything else 

Sorry about the psionics, but I always found that they were kind of like magic, just with more loop holes, plus I don't own the psionics handbook, so I'd get confused


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 26, 2002)

That's fine, I'm thinking about playing an Oneirmancer (Dream Mage) of Erias right now.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you serious about the 46 point buy???

And then a question, Could I play a Wererat Assasin? According to the DMG the ECL for a werewolf with CR 3 is ECL +3 and the wererat has CR 2, so ECL +2?

I'll begin creating the char as soon as it is approved.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

so can we play slithern in this world? If not then i think i'll copy timothy and do a wererat assassain or some such...ratmen are prevelant here and there are several tribes all in the SL..what say ye??


----------



## Corlon (Dec 26, 2002)

were rat, sure

slithern?

I'm guessing that a lot of this stuff like the dream mage are from relics and rituals II, or are they from one and I'm not remembering?

looking for the book...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *were rat, sure
> 
> slithern?
> 
> ...





slithern, it's the ratmen (skaven) from the Scarred Lands. The book is called "Vigil Watch:Warren of the ratmen". Also they are in CC1 AFAIK.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

ratmen and wererats

Maybe our characters will be friends instead of wanting to kill each other constantly.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Maybe I'll try a slitherin too, if I get some more info on it. Changing form has some disadvantages (bye bye equipment)


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *ratmen and wererats
> 
> Maybe our characters will be friends instead of wanting to kill each other constantly. *





you just keeping picking characters i want to stab allot..not my fault...  

slithern are like wererats sans the ability to shape change. They can have the option to attack with a weapon in their tail, have some very very good scores (depending on what clan) and are generally nasty creatures when it comes down to it. Most prefer poison and disease than to outright warfare and they are really really good at it...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> you just keeping picking characters i want to stab allot..not my fault...
> ...




You want to stab my characters??? Try walking in my shoes for a while (do Kobold have shoes, yes I think mine does).

And slithern sound very good indeed, I'll take that one if that is okay (maybe leo and I could be twin brothers, that would be nice)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Dalamar, what type of character do you want to play (wizard, etc...), there are *tons* of awesome spellcaster PrCs in Relics and Rituals I and II that could possibly interest you (I could type em up if you like)*



If there is something that deals with the dead, hopefully for spellcasters, then I'm interested. Arcane spellies are thematically better, but clerics have the upper edge thanks to rebuke.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

I've just downloaded Warrens of the ratmen.pdf and I'll try to post their statistics.

There are 8 different sorts of Ratmen usable as a PC (one Common type, and 7 clans)  I'll post the common type first, and if I or leopold wnat to play a clan-rat, we'll post those too.

ECL: +1
HD: (as class)
Scores: +4 dex, +6 Con, - 2 Cha
AC: +1 natural
Speed: 30 ft, Climb 15 ft
saves: +2 Fort against poisons and disease
Skills: receive a +3 on esacpe artist, a +2 on jump and hide
Feats: dodge
Natural weapons: bite 1D4, claw 1D3
Favored class: rogue.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 26, 2002)

so it's a level 10 cmpain right??. 
ok i would like to be a minotaur fighter


----------



## Corlon (Dec 26, 2002)

everyone who wants to play, post that you do... now


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Me


----------



## Sulli (Dec 26, 2002)

Me, can i be a minotaur fighter


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 26, 2002)

Me!


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 26, 2002)

Me, either shade or drow assasin.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 27, 2002)

minotaur would only leave you with 2 levels, but okay.

I'm not going to be posting for the next... 2-3 days, I'm going to see relatives, so post away.

I've got 4 people saying yes right now, I'll have a max of 6 or 7


----------



## Sulli (Dec 27, 2002)

ok ill e-mail you my character A.S.A.P.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

i'm in for a ratmen!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 27, 2002)

k

please post any race stats you're using

aren't rats titanspawn?  If so you'd be frowned upon if not killed if people learned of your origin.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Corlon, I decided upon being a Wild Mage from Spells and Spellcraft if that's ok (I have most of my spells statted out with their sources), although if its ok can I just use normal Cantrips instead of a 'Wild' version of cantrips?  Being a sorceror as my base class that would be a little too crazy.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 27, 2002)

being a chaos mage?

I always thought they were kind of stupid, but if you want to that's fine.

hmm, cantrips...
Sure, I'll rule that, they're just cantrips

Just think of it

PC-"we need light" (I cast light)
roll roll roll
wait, I cast prestidigitation and made my shoes shiny


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

I really wanted to experiment a little with 'em, makes sense for mages with Enkili as their patron   Now the question is, the Chaotic yet good version of Enkili (male), or the Chaotic yet evil version of Enkili (female), hrmm...choices, choices...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

ratmen ARE titanspawn..we are evil after all..and yes if you give us enough cash hat's of disguise rule...i'll break out the pcgen and spit out a ratmen pc..


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *ratmen ARE titanspawn..we are evil after all..and yes if you give us enough cash hat's of disguise rule...i'll break out the pcgen and spit out a ratmen pc.. *




pcgen? Can you toss me a link if this is a free download?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Don't forget me, I want in as well!

The hat of disguise will come in handy, as well a nice out-of-the-way sewery place to live in? (we're rats, aren't we)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Can't find it right now (new comp so bookmarks aren't there) but I think they should have a link on ENWorld's main page somewhere, its free last time I checked.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 27, 2002)

6 people so far, am I correct:
sollir
dalamar
timothy
leopold
sulli
john

okay, that's full, email me your characters

if someone really wants to join, speak up pretty soon


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

JohnClark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> pcgen? Can you toss me a link if this is a free download? *





pcgen won't have any of the SSS stuff yet...still a work in progress... you can get it here:

http://pcgen.sourceforge.net/

grab the beta and start doing up your PC...any questions let me know..


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *6 people so far, am I correct:
> sollir
> dalamar
> timothy
> ...




Have fun guys!!  Sounded interesting, but I think I may be reaching critical mass right about now.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Have fun guys!!  Sounded interesting, but I think I may be reaching critical mass right about now.   *




is that possible?


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> is that possible? *




Once my remaining games in development get started and I get the games I want to DM going, I'll be in about 25 games.

So I'd say yeah.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Once my remaining games in development get started and I get the games I want to DM going, I'll be in about 25 games.
> 
> So I'd say yeah.   *




good christ!!!!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Have fun guys!!  Sounded interesting, but I think I may be reaching critical mass right about now.   *




Woohoo, I've got a chance after all!

This'll be 5 (confirmation needed on 6 & 7) for me, and garyh stops at 25, I'm gaining on him!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, here's part of my char's description, I'm still working on it but he'll be pretty evil.

He's a Wild Mage, and carries a child's book constantly tucked underneath his arm, he also wears the still-blinking head of a half orc, hanged on the top of his shoulder (+1 Fearsome Buckler), in one of his hands there is usually a small doll (actually his familiar) among other various, creepy possessions he carries.

I'll have his spells up tonight hopefully, I've written them down alerady but need to type em up.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

so tim we doing slithern brothers? pack mates? scavengers? what clan you want to be from?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *so tim we doing slithern brothers? pack mates? scavengers? what clan you want to be from? *




Let's be brothers then

I'll have to take another peak at the clans. You seem to know more about them, so you choose (I think the more sneaking/backstabbing/chaotic is involved the better it is)


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

Wasn't there a rangerish class that liked to scout and move? Evil tim? They are all uber evil! depends on what class you want to play..bloodfoamers are out for me..no seamen am i. there's the grey ones i think...have to find the book online..


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Leo, I've got a great idea!

We are twins (identical) seperated at birth. We are both in Clan Forge Crawlers. One of us went underground, the other went to the top of the warren. So one with poisons and one with mechanics. I don't mind who I get to play. Mechanics should be more fun but also very timeconsuming (the way I envision it)

So you pick! (I'll post the ECL and that stats when I walke up again)


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

I'll take the poison route then...all the better to dip my blades in and stab the enemy...i was wondering if/when you slept..do you sleep? lord only knows if you do..


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *I'll take the poison route then...all the better to dip my blades in and stab the enemy...i was wondering if/when you slept..do you sleep? lord only knows if you do.. *




hehehehe, that could be a nice for my sig!

and I sleep about 10 hours each day, but since I don't have much to do, I'm onlne the other 24. Although I have a dat with my soon to be new girlfriend tomorrow, and we'll be working, paying PnP after that.

But I guess I'm addicted to PbP

Okay, I'll play my rat like a tinkergnome (the horror)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

oops, made a mistake, forge crawlers are recommended as PC's because they would be to powerful and unbalancing.

Maybe white wraiths then, Skeletal ratmen.

Corlon, you have yet give the okay on our ratmen-activities, is it okay to play them? Everything is described in warrens of ratmen (available on kazaa/grokster)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

okay, Leo and I chose to be Stalkers. King Verinus actually has a a couple of them serving him.

Here are the stats:

ECL: +3
Size: Medium
HD: 2D8
abilities: +6 Dex, +6 Con, +2 int +2 cha.
AC: +1 natural
Speed: 30 FT, climb 15 FT
Attack bonus: +2
Saves: +3 Fort, +6 Reflex, +3 Will. +2 Fort against disease and poison
Skills: animal empathy +6, handle animal +6
Feats: track, ambidex OR exotic weapon prof.
Nat weapons: bite 1D4, claw 1D3
favored class: ranger

Will you be allowing the PHB ranger or the monte Cook one?

Leo is thinking about ranger/rogue, and I was thinking about rogue assasin. Could you give us the thumbs up on ratmen, then I'll start creating my char.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

corlon is ignoring us...curses!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *corlon is ignoring us...curses! *




patience, young padawan


----------



## Sulli (Dec 29, 2002)

im done my character, exept for his skills, it says -3 ranks/skill, does this mean i have to put 3 skill points in one skill before i can put ranks in or 3 skill points per one ranks???. also do we post our finnished characters hear or e-mail them to him.???


----------



## Corlon (Dec 30, 2002)

I said I wouldn't be posting for a couple days, sheesh 

uh, the ratmen are fine, I'd probably do either ranger (depending on preference), send a link, post, or email witht the monte one, I forget what it has.

creepy guy with child stuff, the people think, "is he retarted, evil, or just downright weird?"

I'll also use the urban ranger rules from masters of the wild becuase it's a big city.  If you wnat to be a normal rnager then you have to go out of the city, which isn't recommended if you want to avoid hazards 

soo, two brothers and creepy wizard guy so far, right?

keep em coming, I still need what drives you guys, good people have morals, and can't stand around while peasants are slaughtered, but evil people on the other hand...


----------



## Leopold (Dec 30, 2002)

what drives me? the destruction of all races and the resurection of the titans!!!!!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 30, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *what drives me? the destruction of all races and the resurection of the titans!!!!!  *




That sums it up quite nice!


----------



## Sulli (Dec 30, 2002)

can you tell me what -3 ranks/skill means???.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 30, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *can you tell me what -3 ranks/skill means???. *



It means you don't get the x4 multiplier for skill points that normal characters do, due to one reason or other.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 31, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *what drives me? the destruction of all races and the resurection of the titans!!!!!  *




The resurection of which titan, the glutton?

This should work nicely


----------



## Corlon (Dec 31, 2002)

*two new books*

because of recent buying and christmas

two books included, I'm pretty sure these weren't included before
Path of the Sword
Masters of Arms

If these make you want to change your characters and spend more hours (or minutes, depending on how much you care) on different characters... too bad 

We've got another character, he hasn't been able to get on for a email reason or some such.

so it's full, start posting those characters, or asking more questions.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 31, 2002)

questions, comments, concerns?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 31, 2002)

kill all humans? still working on building a PC..


----------



## Sulli (Dec 31, 2002)

ok iv finnished my character, do we post him here of do we e-mail them to you, also do we need a bio for the characters???.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 31, 2002)

someone wanna create a rogues gallery thread for this?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 31, 2002)

yeah I'll create a thread for the characters, emailing would help too.

and about the bio...YES


Doesn't matter how long or short it is as long as it gives me some backround and goals and stuff.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll start my char today, after cleaning out my room I'm still doubting between ranger/assasin rogue/assasin or monk/assasin

Would Ranger 1/Rogue 4/ Assasin 2 be allowed?

I'll right up a nice bio for it.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 1, 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ranger 1, there it is!

as long as you include a nice bio for the ranger 1, I'm fine with it, I don't like ranger 1, too many feats.

You're being a ratman, right?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

I know I don't like it myself too (when I DM) but Leo is probarly gonna be a ranger/assasin and I want to have been with him (ranger years) went my own way (rogue years) and then meet him again (assasin) since then we are a team.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 1, 2003)

usually I don't have problems with something as lv 1 as long as it was the first class taken and there are only 2 base classes.  You were born, went on one path, realized you didn't like it, then used those skills to amplify a new path.

start posting in the rogue's gallery in "Metropolis characters"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

Sqill’Mar Swifteyes

Male Slitherin (Stalker) Ranger 1/Rogue 4/Assasin 2
HD:2D8+1D10+5D6+28
Init: +6
Speed: 30
AC: 23 (+6 Dex, +6 Armor, +1 nat)
Attacks: +1 Keen Bladed Gauntlet (S&F),  +15 Assasin’s Dagger +13, MW Mighty (+4) Composite Longbow +14
Damage: Gauntlet 1D6+5 (13-20 X2) Dagger 1D4+6 (19=20 X2) LongBow 1D8+4 (19-20 X2)
SQ/SA: Track, exotic weapon (bladed Gauntlet), Shadow, Ambidexterity*, Two-weapon fighting*, Favored enemy (City Gaurds), Sneak attack +3D6, Evasion, uncanny dodge (can’t be flanked), Death Attack, poison use.
Saves: Fort:+11 Ref : +19 Will : +6
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 22, Con 18, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 10
Skills: Will Follow
Feats: Weapon Finesse (Bladed Gauntlet), Weapon Focus (Bladed Gauntlet) Expert Tactician.
Appearance: Rat Like, or as the Hat of disguise demands
Alignment: NE (Tue evil)
Deity: Titan
Languages: …

Equipment: 

Gloeves of Dex +2
Amulet of health +2
Hat of Disguise
Assasin’s Dagger
+1 Keen Bladed Gauntlet
MW Mighty Composite (+4) Longbow
+2 Mithral shirt
Ring of Sustenance
Boots & Cloak of elvenkind
Misc and potions


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

oh yeah, theres a bladed gauntlet errata

it's now 18-20 crit


----------



## Sulli (Jan 2, 2003)

Cloude

Minitore 8 / fighter 2
Str 28 Dex 14 Con 17 int 13 wis 12 cha 10
Hp 68 AC 23: 5 armour 2 dex -1 size 7 misc
Inti: +2 bace attack +8

Saves
Fort 8
reflex 7
will 6

Meele +16: (8 bace 9 str -1 size)
Ranged +9: (8 bace 2 dex -1 size)

weaponds
Great sward +1 +17 attack, 2d8 +13, 15-20 crit x2
Flamming (+1d6), keen

horns +19 bace, 2d6+6 damage (horns charging)

Armour:
Breast PLate +5 armour, -4 check, +3 max dex, fortification Moderate (75% miss chance on crites and sneak attacks)

skills:
intimidate +15
Jump +23
Listen +9
Search +9
Spot +9
Intuit Direction +4


speacial abilitys:

Power attack
cleave 
Greater cleave
Weapond profincacy (Greatsword)
improved Critical (Greatsword)

Languages:
Giant
Commond

Gear/wonderous items:
Back Pack
Bed roll
winter blanket
everburning tourch
30 cure light wound potions (steel viles)
Bag of holding I (cure in bag)
ROP +2
Boots of striding and springing
gatlents of orger power
ring of sutenence

50 gp

Bio:
Durring an attack on an human town there trib was slatured, he was one of many that got away, since then the privite group of minitors were hidding on a remote place in the mountains, training one another for the final raid on the group when eith they were going to die or they were going to kill hundreds upon hundreds of Humans. One that fathful day, cloude was sent around the back of the settlement to create a pincer attack, unfortinantly he never made it to the post before they started to attack. His group started there attack but didn't realize that most of his tribe has been killed on the other side of town, including his brother. He group continued there attack and kill the rest. some fled to the near by hills. he alone swore on his brothers grave that he will find them and kill the remaniinghumand from this town.

A few days later he returned from the hill with the head of the leader of the group that fled into the mountains. his thurst for human blood was not sastified, So he started his hunt, a endless hunt that will never end till all humand are removed from this plane.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *Bio:
> Durring an attack on an human town there trib was slatured, he was one of many that got away, since then the privite group of minitors were hidding on a remote place in the mountains, training one another for the final raid on the group when eith they were going to die or they were going to kill hundreds upon hundreds of Humans. One that fathful day, cloude was sent around the back of the settlement to create a pincer attack, unfortinantly he never made it to the post before they started to attack. His group started there attack but didn't realize that most of his tribe has been killed on the other side of town, including his brother. He group continued there attack and kill the rest. some fled to the near by hills. he alone swore on his brothers grave that he will find them and kill the remaniinghumand from this town.
> 
> A few days later he returned from the hill with the head of the leader of the group that fled into the mountains. his thurst for human blood was not sastified, So he started his hunt, a endless hunt that will never end till all humand are removed from this plane. *




now _that_ is why people stay in the metropolis 

so.. what alignment are you?

And your bio could be for a good character, but in his eyes humans, and not minitaurs, are the ones that should be purged from the earth for their evill.

Or you could be evil like other minitaurs.

And timothy, write your bio.

*Post these in the rogue's gallery, http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35431   *


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

You really like big letters, do you?

Damn Errata, that makes a gauntlet the same as a rapier. I'm not going to waste a perfectly good feat on that!

Is it okay if I use an elven Thinblade then? (Dragon, first issue about 3e fighters) it's basicly the same as a rapier, with an increased threat range (17-20) but is medium, not small (can have weopon finesse)

If not, I'll try to look for another nice weapon.

And Bio is coming up, although maybe not today.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

> You really like big letters, do you?




well, hopefully it got the point across 

If you're just going to keep searching for a 17-20 crit weapon, just take the gauntlet, it looks cool


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> well, hopefully it got the point across
> 
> If you're just going to keep searching for a 17-20 crit weapon, just take the gauntlet, it looks cool  *




You're GREAT!

Oops, that should be:YOU'RE GREAT!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're GREAT!
> 
> Oops, that should be:YOU'RE GREAT! *




well, if I'm so great do what I say and* Post these in the rogue's gallery, http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...&threadid=35431
     *


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

I have my character finished just now, so I'll post the permanent version in the character thread.

No use posting a character in progress there, now is it.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

hmm, must think of witty comback to that...
...
...
...

you're right, there is no use, I just thought you were done


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

well, It's posted.

I would like to see some other chars.

who are playing?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

well, I'm guessing a lot of people are on vacation, so they aren't posting right now...

you need to post your bio.

I like the "favored enemy (city guards)"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *well, I'm guessing a lot of people are on vacation, so they aren't posting right now...
> 
> you need to post your bio.
> 
> I like the "favored enemy (city guards)"  *




Sorry, I'm running a PnP game in an hour orso and still have to eat and set everything up for it. Bio will follow saturday I think (working all day tomorrow). 

It should be more fun if I have favored enemy humans, but I figured that wasn't allowed.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 2, 2003)

can't the favored enemy be humans? I planned on making mine that. kill the miserable buggers..


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

It sure would be fun if it were allowed.

Can we mister very nice DM, mister Corlon?

Please?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

uh, the only restriction on favored enemy is that you _can't_ choose your own race unless you are evil (ie:  you can choose anything you want)

Where'd you get the idea humans are all powerful and can't be specialized against?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

really, I can take humans?

Sweet!
 I thought they wouldn't be allowed since most things we would fight in a good city as evil ratmen are huamn, but that's just fine by me.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 2, 2003)

tim tim tim...you need to go back and reread that codex of ratmen!

we are NOT human..never ever ever ever say that around a pack of slithern, they will stab you 1000 times and then feed your body to the thralls ..

bad mouseboy! hehe


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *tim tim tim...you need to go back and reread that codex of ratmen!
> 
> we are NOT human..never ever ever ever say that around a pack of slithern, they will stab you 1000 times and then feed your body to the thralls ..
> 
> bad mouseboy! hehe *




I wasn't saying we are human, but that the majority of our enemies would human, so that it would be forbidden on meta-gaming grounds.

But I'm happy with this.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

but humans doesn't include all the other base races, it could just as easily be a pack of elven fighters rather than a pack of human fighters 

hmm, where's the codex of ratmen, sounds interesting.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

leopold and sulli, you guys seem to be here, so post your guys in the rogue's gallery if you're done.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 2, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *but humans doesn't include all the other base races, it could just as easily be a pack of elven fighters rather than a pack of human fighters
> 
> hmm, where's the codex of ratmen, sounds interesting. *






codex of ratmen=vigil watch:warren of the ratmen by SSS....i made tim find that book and read it...needs to be fully versed on ratmen!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

so you both are being ratmen brothers or somethign
?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

hmm, where is everyone?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

Corlon?

Can I get in on your I blame Garyh club? I've been yoying with that idea as well, and it fits nicely into my sig.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

sure, lets see who can get more members, the blame piratecat, or the blame garyh

oo, I should change it too, I blame garyh for being in too many games.

Or should I keep the the same

choices, choices


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

whatever you see fit, both are true.

(I would like it if you went for too much games though)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

okay, I'll do that, jusa sec


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

leopold, how far are you on your character?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

Corlon, I accidently delted your mail, send again plz.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

well, I'll see if I have it...


----------



## Sulli (Jan 3, 2003)

Corlon, I'm just makeing one change to my character, im replacing Greater Cleave with two handed power strike.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

oh, and corlon, you can have my sig too.

And do you have MSN?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *Corlon, I'm just makeing one change to my character, im replacing Greater Cleave with two handed power strike. *



?????

I got my own sig Tim.

Well, so far we have 2 really active people, 1 active person, and one kinda active person

I'm not sure when my friend will get his email working (ie:  his enworld account started) but if he does and leopold posts his character, we'll have the good amount of four.

Cloude the minitaur
Sqill’Mar Swifteyes the Slithern
I think Leopold is a ratman too?
And my friend's is Rover the Dover
oh yeah, we also have Sollir Furryfoot who I assume can't reach the threads right now, but he has the creepy wizard guy.


After the characters are done, we'll probably start... within a week.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 4, 2003)

had to work all day yesterday and a wedding today..i will post Il'qil when i get done!


----------



## Sulli (Jan 4, 2003)

Two handded power strike.
it allows you to use 2 times your strenght bonus to attack when using a two handed weapond insted of 1 and a half.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

wow, that'll pay off for you!


----------



## Sulli (Jan 4, 2003)

yes can i swap those two feats???.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

yeah.

Feel free to change anything until we get more posts

just give a heads up.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

hmm, now I have to blame super glue


----------



## Timothy (Jan 4, 2003)

hehehehe, your sig is getting crowded.

And you might want to put some sign in the title, urging others to post. (and let's put our I blame discussion in the Garyh thread, this could scare people off!!!!)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 5, 2003)

hahah
yeah, the war of the Garyh thread.

well, back to Metropolis.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 5, 2003)

do u want us to start posting for the game or what. o by the way. a minitior has a reach of 10 feet with his weapond.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 5, 2003)

yeah, we need more than two characters, I'm not ready to start the campaign.

I'm still deciding if you're going to start in a dungeon, or start in the metropolis with the "do-whatever-you-want" instructions.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 6, 2003)

if we start do we atleast get to start with all our equipment.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 6, 2003)

hmmm, most likely.

It'd be good to have some concealed weapons for the more sneaky people... just in case


----------



## Corlon (Jan 6, 2003)

or we might just start...

I'll give it a week or two

anything someone wants to discuss?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 7, 2003)

I want to Start

Could everyone post their chars?


----------



## Leopold (Jan 7, 2003)

looking for my lost pc...damnitt where'd it go!


ps how much cash do we start off with again?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 7, 2003)

as lv 10, can't spend more than 75% on one item

it was 49kgp, right?

I'm not sure, check the DMG


oh yeah, do you guys want to be in the city, or outside?

permits can be gotten for certain titanspawn, but this city has very tight security.

Hats of disguise would be very useful if you don't want permits.

They're 200gp per year, and you must check in once per month to keep your permit

sorry for not posting this earlier


Minitaurs and Slithern would definitelly need these to be legally inside.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 7, 2003)

if we start inside or outside the city it dosen't rilly mader to me. i spend the 200GP on the permit if we need them.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 7, 2003)

I'l take the permit, assasin in the service of the king.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 7, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I'l take the permit, assasin in the service of the king. *



hahah, 

If you have the permits, I'll probably start you inside.

So exactly _how_ evil are you going to be

calculated killer, doesn't matter who it is, but not kill for the fun of it.

Kill for the fun of it.
other kind of evil?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 7, 2003)

oh yeah, sulli, wouldn't you prefer a "huge" greatsword, as opposed to a normal one, since you're using two hands anyway??


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

You wouldn't happen to be in need of ONE more active poster who wants to play an evil guy, would you?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

YES WE DO!!!!!

(but Corlon decides though)

We now have Sulli, Leopold (?) me and Jemal, maybe you should say that you're recruiting some more Corlon? 6 players is best for PbP.

What happened to Leo BTW?
Don't see him as much nowadays.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 8, 2003)

> wouldn't you prefer a "huge" greatsword,




that is what i have im sorry if i didn't say that it was.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm going to be a calculated killer, but if someone tries to do something to me, I'll be quick to anger.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 8, 2003)

okay

Sure Jemal, you can play, but now  the tables have turned and _I_ am DM, MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

hmm, what did happen to leopold??

And Sollir kinda dissapeared too, and he had a pretty cool pnuembral lord concept.

So Jemal, what do you think your character will be like?

My friend isn't taking much initiative, so we'll probably start without him, if we can get enough players that is.

and no psionics until the slacerians invade

wait, you weren't supposed to read that

dissreguard that sentence!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

you know, ther is something called the edit button


----------



## Corlon (Jan 8, 2003)

wow, you caught me there


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

Excelent.  Are there any changes you've put into place for character creation since the others made their characters?

OH, and say hello to Jemal Priscus, Necromantic Cleric  (assuming I use spells and domains from the "Grimoire of the Divine" book.  Otherwise something else...)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 8, 2003)

of the divine book... um, what is that??

If you include spells, abilities, and other stuff from that book, you can use the domains, but it has to be gods from the scarred lands, and please make it just the ones in relics and rituals I and II.  This is one of the only things I don't like about forgotten realms, you practically have to draw a giant food web thing to show who, loves/hates/is-allied-to/who-is-indifferent-to among the gods.

no changes, except I think somewhere along the line I added a couple extra books.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 8, 2003)

yay, now we have 3 people who blame garyh in this thread.

Sulli, you're in the "out-croud"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

It's called the "Pocket Grimoire: Divine"

And I don't have a clue what this Scarred lands is, so you'll have to tell me all the gods.  I'ld like to choose my domains from the following: Death, Domination, Evil, Secrets, Time, War.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 8, 2003)

*hi*

hi, sorry i couldn't get on sooner. the dm is a personal friend of mine and i have already given him my character.  for the rest of you he is a dover that is a rouge/rapier master with a cloak of the bat, ring of jumping/climbing and flaming/keen rapier.  can you guys just give me a quick summary of whose playing and what characters, no need for stats, just class and race.  Thx!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: hi*



			
				ivanhoe said:
			
		

> *a dover that is a rouge/rapier master with a cloak of the bat, ring of jumping/climbing and flaming/keen rapier.  can you guys just give me a quick summary of whose playing and what characters, no need for stats, just class and race.  Thx! *




Okay, I'm trying not to make fun of you saying rouge instead of rogue, because you're a friend of corlon (and corlon is the DM, so rule one applies (always love the DM)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

ROUGE?? 
Mr Corlon, if he gets to be a rouge can I be a violet?  Or maybe a nice dark Noir?
j/k


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

Actually I've changed my mind a little bit.. Can I use the thing from the PHB where clerics can devote themselves to Ideals instead of an actual Deity?  It says that if you don't worship any particular Deity you select two domains to represent your spiritual inclinations and abilities.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 8, 2003)

rouge was a typo


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 9, 2003)

remind me again, we are in a metropolis in the scarred lands and who are the other characters


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

okay, Ivanhoe
glad you could make it.

Now if rouge gets sneak attack, I think that just makes makeup too powerful 

but away from those jokes.

All characters are posted in the rogue's gallery under metropolis characters, and you should post your character too.

This is in the scarred lands in a big metropolis.

Dovers aren't really titanspawn, cause they're not generally evil, so you don't need to have the permit.

and the last thing is, make sure you blame Garyh  jk


and Tim, feel free to make fun of him all you want, I want mind 


If you want more, then read... a lot.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 9, 2003)

I think i left my character sheet at your house peter, and when we begin to play can we start a new thread?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

we will start a new thread!

here he is, Rover the Dover

Oh yeah, sorry if I didn't post this earlier, you are halfway to lv 11, so if you want to spend exp, that's fine with me.

should I bring Rover and give him to you tommorow?

I hope my email answered your question Jemal


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 9, 2003)

what do you mean spend xp? you can just give him to me thsi weekend when we have dnd.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

for bulding items, weapons, scrolls, and for going to school (path of the sword)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

bump, we just need Jemal's character

Are you still there leopold?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 10, 2003)

lets just get started


----------



## Sulli (Jan 10, 2003)

out of curiosity did you start the tread yet???.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

no, I didn't, and Jemal hasn't even posted his character.

I'm not starting yet.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 11, 2003)

Rover is now posted.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

Sorry about that everyone, I thought we had a few more days.  I E-mailed to you with a few questions, but I'll get it up ASAP.  I'll assume you answer positively to them and post my character with that info.  Then if you say no to any of it I'll modify it so its up to spec.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 11, 2003)

okay, you're not being slow, _I_ thought we had more time, but I guess the chickens are restless.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 12, 2003)

comments, questions about schools, scarred lands?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 13, 2003)

hmm, everyone seems to have lost interest, I'd better start the cmapaign soon.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 13, 2003)

you might be right about that but they may also not have any questions.

so who do we have in the campain now???


----------



## Jemal (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm here.  I think i've posted my character... I'll go to the rogues gallery and check.  If it's not posted, I'll do it now, I've got it saved on my comp.

Is there anything else or can we start?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 13, 2003)

I think its:
Ivanhoe
Jemal
Sulli
Timothy
Leopold? he hasn't posted in a while


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm back on the boards, start the game allready!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 13, 2003)

okay, if leopold wants to come in later he can.

Tim, are you 
a):  Assasin for the king
b): Assasin for _the_ thieve's guild
c):  Freelance assasin.
or d): assasin for your slithern clan.

Those are your choices.

And do you guys want to know each other (I don't know how this would work but...), or meet up somewhere?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2003)

freelance, but well-known and one of the most used assasins for the king.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 13, 2003)

I posted in the characters thread did i not? I coulda swore i did...oh and my pc will be an assassian for the guild..more like a hunter type.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 14, 2003)

you didn't post your character

do you guys want to know each other or not?

Leopold and Timothy are brothers?  Or has that plan Changed?

The thieve's guild does delve in some evil acts but aren't taken apart by the paladin orders because they kill titanspawn leaders.

As I said, security is a very big thing, with four towers, one at each side of the city.  All of the towers have rooms each with four crystal balls, with four wizards to each ball.  These balls are suveying the streets and such, scry blast anyone?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 14, 2003)

come on people lets get started


----------



## Corlon (Jan 14, 2003)

what's your opinion on my twice stated question Ivanhoe?


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 15, 2003)

i don't know anyone else


----------



## Corlon (Jan 15, 2003)

now all I need is leopolds character and a couple other things to get done.

Unless you guys care you guys won't know about each other.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## Timothy (Jan 17, 2003)

Still brothers if it's up to me, And I agree not to know anyone else. Although you will have to come up with a good way to get us all together then.

Start the game allready!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

okay, Leopold needs to get his character up, and Jemal needs to post what the spells from his pocket arcana book or whatever it is spells do.

But I'm starting.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry didn't know you were waiting on descriptions.
Name: (Range, Duration, Components) Description ; Saving Throw
LVL 0 - 
Sum up: (25'+5'/lvl, Inst, S)allows caster to know how many of a single type of similar objects/creatures are within a 10' area.

Mental Alarm: (25'+5'/lvl, 1 Hours/lvl, S) caster designates up to 8 creatures at spell casting, and designates a time within the next 10 hours.  At that time, all the designated subjects are mentally and simultaneously alerted that the time is up (Usually used to awaken people, or co-ordinate groups)

Conjurers Toolbelt: (0', 1 minute/lvl, V/F) creates small tool (1 LB or less, no more than one cubic foot size) for duration (EX hacksaw, crowbar, hammer, lock pick, beaker, etc)

LVL 1 - 
Punishing Spit: (10', 1 hr/lvl or until discharged, V/S/M) The caster may spit at any opponent within 10' as a ranged touch attack at any time after the casting of the spell, dealing 1d6+1/lvl damage (Reflex DC 18, Half).  Anyone within 5' of where the acid gob lands takes 1+1/2 lvls damage (Reflex DC 18, Half)

LVL 2 - 
Enhance Magical Flow: (Personal, 10 Minutes/lvl, V/S/M) +1 Enhancement bonus to all the DCs of casters spells for duration.

LVL 3 - 
Sucking Touch: (Touch, 1 minute/lvl, S) If the caster makes a successful touch attack, the subject suffers a 1d6+1/2 lvls temporary strength ability drain.  If this spell reduces a subjects str to 0 or less he/she dies and is transformed 1d4+1 rounds later into a shadow permanently under the control of the caster.  Caster may control up to 20HD of such undead at any one time, counting any undead controled by the 'animate dead' spell against this 20HD limit. (Fort DC 20, Half Str drain)

EDIT: OK edited for the below post.  You're the only DM I know that would rather do it the hard way, but whatever.  We ready now to go?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

thanks Jemal, but can you state the 1d6+1/per level rather than 1d6+10, and instead of 100 minutes, 10 minutes per level

I could calculate it, but doing that'd make my life easier.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey Corlon, I just got a GREAT idea! Wouldn't it be cool if I did some assasin quests with thsi character between the adventures? If you intend of all of us staying in the city, that mmight be very well possible, because I need three nights for one assasin mission (one for getting acces to the taregt, one for observing the target and one for the actual Attack. We could do this like a solo adventure over MSN, MIRC or something like that.

Yes? Yes? please?!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

hahah, mabye, but you'll need more than three days


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

must...not...go...to...second...page...


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

bump


----------



## Sulli (Jan 20, 2003)

what do you mean "Bump"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

a "bump' Is generally used as aw ay to keep athread to the top of the list, so that everyone can see it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry I think i'll drop out of this game, I forgot about it for a while and really my sorcerer w/ wild magic doesn't interest me much as I thought it would.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

okay then, 1 spell caster, one fighter, and 3 rogueish people.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

ah, so I'm the resident spellcaster, eh? hehe...
So anyways, must get over to Playing The Game so I can post IC...


----------



## Corlon (Jan 27, 2003)

moving on to the dungeon... soon


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

lol I feel like playing an evil b*tch (shut up Jemal, I know what you're thinking   ), have you got any room for a late comer?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

*Opens mouth to say something then shuts it, deciding he doesn't want his rack to grow another 2 cups...*

(For all of those clueless to what this means, read the In Character Character game..)

"Yeah, I'll vote for her ability to be evil.."


----------



## Corlon (Feb 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *lol I feel like playing an evil b*tch (shut up Jemal, I know what you're thinking   ), have you got any room for a late comer? *




haha, you do seem to like playing the same types of characters, but then again I like playing male sarcastic rogues named Corlon, sooo.

We only have five, so email me and the character and stuff... if you go quick enough I have just the right place to put you in


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *We only have five, so email me and the character and stuff... if you go quick enough I have just the right place to put you in  *




If you put me in the harem, you're not going to make to 14, Corlon mi'dear.  

I'll email her to you tonight after I get done with work and homework.

EDIT: could you summerize the character creation rules you gave out so i don't have to sift through all those pages?


----------



## Corlon (Feb 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> If you put me in the harem, you're not going to make to 14, Corlon mi'dear.
> *



*sigh* there goes that idea, jk .  

I got a couple places, I'll just see which fits when the time comes.

But it's not like the thought never crossed my mind


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

Aw, come on, put her in the harem, right now it's all work and no play.

Doesn't matter actually, we'll make out own Harem once she joins.

(now 'where did I put that masterwork manacles and handcuffs....)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

LOL!

What are the requirements again?

10th Level? PHB?  Anything else? (yes I am too lazy to read up there...too many pages!)

I guess I should mention that she's going to be a 10th Level Fighter and quite proficient with a whip and a sword...though she uses the sword for fighting...the whip for other things.

Lady Keitara is her name, and pain is her game.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *LOL!
> Lady Keitara is her name, and pain is her game. *




NO! I won't make that comment, Kitanan allready has a PG-17 rated Game.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *...the whip for other things. *



[sigh]*sigh*[/sigh] *shakes head*

Pretty much any book you can think of but just ask me.

And if you're going that direction, just be a lasher, can use the whip for many more things than just a normal fighter.



> _originally posted by Timothy_
> *Aw, come on, put her in the harem, right now it's all work and no play.
> Doesn't matter actually, we'll make out own Harem once she joins.
> (now 'where did I put that masterwork manacles and handcuffs....)*



Just wait, I think you'll be surprised what'll happen in this strange place.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Timothy _*Doesn't matter actually, we'll make out own Harem once she joins.
> *




Let me see...a dogman, ratman, snakeman, minotaur, and a necromancer?  yes...I'm going to have a fun harem indeed.  Quite varied, I believe, thought it does strain the bestiality bit there for a few of you, doesn't it?

Unfortunately or fortunately, nearly all of you including the DM are jailbait so I'll have to behave.  She's a bloody fighter, ya'all.  The only thing that turns her on is bloody war.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2003)

blood...pain...death...sex...
nice campaign so far, corlon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *blood...pain...death...sex...
> nice campaign so far, corlon. *




EDIT: blah had to edit that out...it sounded really bad and I so don't want to know the answer to that


----------



## Corlon (Feb 4, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *blood...pain...death...sex...
> nice campaign so far, corlon. *




huh?  I only see blood and pain...so far


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> huh?  I only see blood and pain...so far  *




Does this mean I'm bringing the death and sex?


----------



## Corlon (Feb 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does this mean I'm bringing the death and sex?   *




well, the hobgoblins haven't died yet, so I'd say the party is gonna bring some of the death when they die.  But this is a group effort, do your part and bring the sex


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> well, the hobgoblins haven't died yet, so I'd say the party is gonna bring some of the death when they die.  But this is a group effort, do your part and bring the sex  *




LOL

hmm...well only one of you is compatible


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Corlon (Feb 5, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **crosses fingers* *



no jemal, I think she was talking about the minitaur


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> no jemal, I think she was talking about the minitaur  *




ewww...she's evil...not that kind of perverted...


----------



## Corlon (Feb 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ewww...she's evil...not that kind of perverted... *




oh, then just  the dover?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> oh, then just  the dover?  *




ewWWwww on SO many LEVELS I don't even want to think about it


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

I have a suddenly heightened feeling of respect/awe for Corlon...

You managed to disgust Kitana, Way to go!!



hmm... but if he's thinking like that what's in store for us in this dungeon.. OK, my "uh-oh" sense is tingling...
OH wait, sorry that's something else... Never mind me...


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I have a suddenly heightened feeling of respect/awe for Corlon...
> 
> You managed to disgust Kitana, Way to go!!
> 
> ...




The more time I spend on the boards, the more I'm agreeing with Jemal, specially where things concern Kitanan....


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I have a suddenly heightened feeling of respect/awe for Corlon...
> 
> You managed to disgust Kitana, Way to go!!
> 
> ...




The more time I spend on the boards, the more I'm agreeing with Jemal, specially where things concern Kitanan....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The more time I spend on the boards, the more I'm agreeing with Jemal, specially where things concern Kitanan.... *




double posting to catch up, Timothy?

and ... HEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy ;p


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> double posting to catch up, Timothy?
> 
> and ... HEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy ;p *




well, that was an accident, honest...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> well, that was an accident, honest... *




Sure...;p  hey which one are you?  the snake or the rat or the minotaur?


----------



## Corlon (Feb 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I have a suddenly heightened feeling of respect/awe for Corlon...
> You managed to disgust Kitana, Way to go!!
> *




Well it's not that far from annoying people, and as a little brother I have plenty of practice in that 



> _Originally posted by Jemal_
> *hmm... but if he's thinking like that what's in store for us in this dungeon.. OK, my "uh-oh" sense is tingling...*




If that's what you're thinking then you're in for a surprise...
...
...
...
...
cause ur wrong


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sure...;p  hey which one are you?  the snake or the rat or the minotaur? *




I'm the rat, but ther are two rats, I play Sqill'Mar, who is Iq'll's brother. We are both slitherin.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

*whistling*

la de da da da de da...

*sharpens her sword*


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> **whistling*
> 
> la de da da da de da...
> 
> *sharpens her sword* *




And what do you mean by that??

*Sharpening bladed gauntlet*


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2003)

Swords to the right of him, Bladed Guantlets to the left of him, into the fray he strode...
NOT


*Imrproved Invisibility, run away, when one person is about to win, help that person.*


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey I thought we fought on the same side, against the horrible evil that is KitanaVorr!! 

Oh and jemal, could you post a bio for rebecca in [GG]?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Hey I thought we fought on the same side, against the horrible evil that is KitanaVorr!!
> *




muahahaha....well I'd like to see you try and give Jemal some....scratch that...I dont want to _see_ it at all...  

Figures it would take two boys to try and bring me down...

*crooks a finger*

come and get me...


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *come and get me... *




Right! Vile Women,! You will fear ME! Me and My army of Loyal Halflings and Gnomes We will kill you for the sake of GOOD fun. Tremble before the combined might of Timothy and Jemal!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Right! Vile Women,! You will fear ME! Me and My army of Loyal Halflings and Gnomes We will kill you for the sake of GOOD fun. Tremble before the combined might of Timothy and Jemal! *





*cough*

oh you two will kill me alright....by making me LAUGH too hard...hehe

I think you need more men to back you up, boys, if you want to take me on


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2003)

*Stands back as Timothy charges by himself*
"Uh.. I'll be right with you..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **Stands back as Timothy charges by himself*
> "Uh.. I'll be right with you..." *




oh so you _are_ smart after all


----------



## Corlon (Feb 7, 2003)

double post


----------



## Corlon (Feb 7, 2003)

As the measly mortals start to fight with each other, a disembodied voice says _"fools, now you will all die"_ and to your right millions of warrior 20 goblins arise out of the ground, and to your left 500 great worm red dragons appear to be flying towards you.  And if it couldn't get any worse, a giant humaniod appears out of thin air with a giant sign on him that says *DM*, and he gives an evil laugh "Muahahahahahhaahahahah"

good enough for ya?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

Corlon, will you leave my in time of troubles? Syand by me, to face her ugliness (j/k) KitanaVorr


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2003)

*threatens to Kiss the DM*
Top that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Corlon, will you leave my in time of troubles? Syand by me, to face her ugliness (j/k) KitanaVorr *




Oh, I'm ugly, am I? 

*arches brows*


----------



## Timothy (Feb 7, 2003)

well, haven't seen a pic yet, but this is wrong of me, so I'll stop immedaitly, soorry, back to harmless fun...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, I'm ugly, am I?
> 
> *arches brows* *




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corlon (Feb 11, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *




*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

That's right, little ones.  You should be afraid....be _VERY_ afraid...run...run your little hearts out...muahahaha...true evil is on its way.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *...muahahaha...true evil is on its way. *




I thought you were allready there...

You mean you aren't that troll?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I thought you were allready there...
> 
> You mean you aren't that troll? *




Only if the troll is munching on your expired remains


----------



## Corlon (Feb 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Only if the troll is munching on your expired remains  *



better watch your back Tim, she might come for one of us at any moment

wait, there she is, she's behind me AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
*ubrupt silence*
*thump*


this is getting kinda strange.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Kitana cannot hurt me, I AM INVINCIBLE!!!
I FEAR NOTH..
 *gurgle* 
Gaagh..
*Thud*

 ow, that hurt.. What are you trying to..
*Stab*

OW, stop tha... hey, what are you... NO! not down there, stay away... keep that knife awaay from..
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

*me meep... zooom*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

That's two down....


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey, I'm not down.. just kinda running away... hehe.
Hmmm.. instead of trying to take me down why not let me join you?

The two self-confessed evil peeps.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Hey, I'm not down.. just kinda running away... hehe.
> Hmmm.. instead of trying to take me down why not let me join you?
> 
> The two self-confessed evil peeps. *




There can only be one! (and her sex slaves)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (and her sex slaves)
> 
> *




Must... Not... Comment...
Must... Keep... Thread... From... Reaching... X... Rating...


----------



## Corlon (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Hey, I'm not down.. just kinda running away... hehe.
> Hmmm.. instead of trying to take me down why not let me join you?
> 
> The two self-confessed evil peeps. *



not for long, you hear behind you a moaning sound, and...it's the zombie of Corlon, aaaaa
He starts chasing you, what do you do?


new campaign, called, Kitana kills everyone, start making charcters, jk


----------



## Corlon (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> EDIT: OK edited for the below post.  You're the only DM I know that would rather do it the hard way, but whatever.*




Yeah, for some reason I like looking at it like a character sheet, all the bonuses and penalties and stuff, if you look at my character posts, I think you'll notice that too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> new campaign, called, Kitana kills everyone, start making charcters, jk *




Hey I thought that was what this campaign was for....dang it...


----------



## Corlon (Feb 15, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey I thought that was what this campaign was for....dang it... *




You should run that campaign yourself, it's so much easier to kill people when you run the game


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You should run that campaign yourself, it's so much easier to kill people when you run the game  *




heh heh...

that's what the resident evil game is for


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> heh heh...
> 
> ...




Mental note: Don't join Res Evil game (CHECK, allready DIDN'T join.

OH shoot.. I signed up for her evil one... that could potentially be worse...

OH well, She'll be trying to kill me in the ICC thread soon anyways... (That's what you get when a Sailor Scout tries to get past a BugBear)


----------



## Corlon (Feb 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> heh heh...
> 
> ...




aren't there enough resident evils?  Do you really have to bring another one into the world? 

RE 1, 2, 3, 0, the movie...any others, I think there's one more.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> aren't there enough resident evils?  Do you really have to bring another one into the world?
> 
> RE 1, 2, 3, 0, the movie...any others, I think there's one more. *





this is resident evil Kit-style...


----------



## Corlon (Feb 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> this is resident evil Kit-style... *




don't resident evil and kit-style kind contradict eachother...if ya know what I mean

jk


----------



## Corlon (Feb 18, 2003)

soo, anyone got somethign to talk about?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey Corlon

She's wearing riveted masterwork full plate armor, how can the troll rip that off?  The only thing that comes off that sucker is her helmet, you'd have to slice her up to remove the rest.  There are 10-13 separate pieces of armor that make up full plate (not including the mail and arming doublet that is traditionally worn underneath), which does the troll attack?


----------



## Corlon (Feb 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hey Corlon
> 
> She's wearing riveted masterwork full plate armor, how can the troll rip that off?  The only thing that comes off that sucker is her helmet, you'd have to slice her up to remove the rest.  There are 10-13 separate pieces of armor that make up full plate (not including the mail and arming doublet that is traditionally worn underneath), which does the troll attack? *



Cause of his magical hungriness 

Well, first of all it's his special ability. He's not a normal troll, which I tried to depict him as in my description.

Second of all, he has a hand probably the size of your torso. so he could easily rip the most effective parts of your armor.

but...I can see you're point.
The ruling:  armor has half the armor value, no enhancement bonus.  (don't worry, it's not ruined forever)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 26, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> Cause of his magical hungriness*...*it's his special ability*....*not a normal troll*....*could easily rip the most effective parts of your armor*....
> *




[Insert crass and probably very offensive humor that Morris Grandmother would certainly NOT approve of....]

   

ooooo Jemal knows what I'm thinking...I'll bet


----------



## Corlon (Feb 26, 2003)

oh, I forgot three essential words!

Big Ass Hands


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

big ass hands.... hands made for big asses.

As to kitana... I'm not even gonna GO there right now.. hehe..


----------



## Corlon (Feb 27, 2003)

that's not at all what it was meant to be at all, I'm gonna have to take off my  from my post.

So every time I use "" it will be taken as a sexual innuendo huh?
*sigh*


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

*L* don't worry, Corlon, Kit and me are just sick little pervs.. We take EVERYTHING as sexual innuendo.

NOw about that sigh at the end of your post...


----------



## Corlon (Feb 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **L* don't worry, Corlon, Kit and me are just sick little pervs.. We take EVERYTHING as sexual innuendo.
> 
> NOw about that sigh at the end of your post...  *




[sigh]:sigh:*sigh*"sigh"*sigh*:sigh:[/sigh]


----------



## Corlon (Mar 7, 2003)

UBS

it strikes again


----------



## Corlon (Mar 22, 2003)

U
*
B
*
S
*

we really need something to talk about.


----------



## Thels (Jul 6, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going on vacation (well, sorta) for two weeks from Saturday July 26 to Saturday August 9. I won't have access to internet at all (and no time for this anyhow) during that period, so you'll pretty much have to do without me.

Don't think it matters much though, as I'm not in the story yet.


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I will not be able to join this game after all. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------

